
Google News Is Mostly Down - oldmancoyote
Currently Google News: World shows this message:<p>&quot;We&#x27;re sorry we are unable to show any &quot;WORLD&quot; stories. Please try again later.&quot;<p>This is true for U.S. and Technology sections too.
I&#x27;m in Mexico and perhaps that is relevant.
======
sideproj123
Thanks for posting - I searched on google news / web search, and didn't find
anything that would suggest it is down. I thought my browser is acting. Oh
well, good to be off google news for few hours - will get some work done.

~~~
oldmancoyote
Thanks for your reply. I was beginning to doubt myself.

